# water on electrical wires



## landshark (Oct 13, 2008)

If somehow your house was flooded can you easily be electrocuted by wiring in your walls or is it grounded out or something?


----------



## JeepHammer (Oct 10, 2008)

Depends on your wiring and the nature of the water.
If it's water from outside, like a river backing up or basement flooding, then chances are good it's carrying enough salts to make it a good conductor and you stand a much better chance of getting fried.

If it's city water like a broken water line in the basement or walls, most city water systems use a salt in the water treatment systems, so you stand a good chance of getting fried.

If it's sewage backed up from broken pipes, this too will be a fair conductor, and you can get fried.

If it's rain water that hasn't mingled with ground water, then it will be less likely to be a good conductor, but even dirt/salts in the carpet could make it a conductor, so I would never trust it.

Properly grounded outlets (and most aren't) are usually wired to an improperly wired breaker or fuse box, so it doesn't do you much good, and you can get fried...

The best thing to do for a flooded house is cut the power, all the power, until you can dry out and check the wiring.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

I would recommend installing GFCIs in any area that is subject to flooding as well. Also, if you don't really know anything about electricity, don't do anything, get somebody that does know... PLEASE!


----------

